# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 07/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Sắp tới Lễ hội khinh khí cầu được tổ chức lần đầu tiên ở Việt Nam tại thành phố Phan Thiết. Theo như lời đề nghị của một số bạn, Didau sẽ cập nhật vài thông tin về phương tiện vận chuyển đến Phan Thiết và giới thiệu vài khách sạn tại Phan Thiết để các bạn tham khảo và chuẩn bị sớm cho kế hoạch của mình. Vì chương trình rơi vào ngay dịp lễ 2/9 do đó nếu các bạn muốn tham gia thì hãy sớm lên kế hoạch và đặt vé xe, khách sạn trước đi nhé... ^^

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*Mui Ne De Century Beach Resort & Spa, Mũi Né - “Gói Tours Khuyến Mãi Mùa Hè”*

Giá: 4.400.000 VND/ 2 người (đã giảm 30%)

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm phòng Beach Front Villa và ăn sáng buffetGiảm 20% dịch vụ Massage & Spa2 phiếu ăn trưa hoặc ăn tối theo thực đơnThuế và phí dịch vụ

Chương trình áp dụng từ ngày 2/5 - 31/10/2012 (không áp dụng vào dịp Lễ 2/9/2012)

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Villa Aria Mũi Né - “Trọn Gói Hè Biển và Nắng”*

Giá: từ 175 USD/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:

02 đêm phòng Garden Superior và bữa sáng hằng ngàyNước trái cây tươi chào đón và trái cây tươi trong phòngTrà và bánh mỗi chiều01 bữa ăn trưa hoặc tối02 cocktail hoặc thức uống mát lạnh khác tại hồ bơiMiễn phí 01 trẻ em dưới 12 tuổi chung giường với bố mẹ

Chương trình áp dụng từ ngày 01/06/2012 - 30/09/2012 (có thể đặt vào các ngày cuối tuần)

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Sea Links Beach Hotel, Mũi Né - “Family Package”*

Giá: 4.800.000 VND/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:
2 đêm phòng Superior Pool View sang trọng, với bữa sáng mỗi ngày01 bữa ăn tối vào ngày đầu tiên đến khách sạn (bao gồm 1 nước khoáng/người)Đĩa trái cây hàng ngày trong phòngThuế và phí dịch vụ

Chương trình được áp dụng từ 02/05/2012 - 31/10/2012 (phụ thu từ 1/9 - 2/9/2012)

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Seahorse Resort & Spa, Phan Thiết - “Voucher Ưu Đãi Mùa Hè 2012”*

Giá: 1.869.000 VND/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:
01 đêm phòng Deluxe Garden View và 01 bữa ăn sáng buffet02 ly mocktail chào mừng tại Nón Lá Pool Bar và 02 chai nước mỗi ngày01 bữa ăn trưaMiễn phí sử dụng sauna, sân tennis, xe đạp, hồ bơi, jacuzzi, phòng tập gym, bi-daGiảm 20% dịch vụ ăn uống tại nhà hàng Hippocampe và 10% tại Seahorse Bistro, 15% dịch vụ giặt ủi, 25% dịch vụ Spa và 10% dịch vụ xe đưa, đóMua 15 Voucher được tặng 1 VoucherThuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình áp dụng từ 3/5- 31/10/2012 (phụ thu từ 1/9 - 3/9/2012)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*Phương tiện vận chuyển đến Phan Thiết*

*Từ Tp.HCM*

*Xe Phương Trang:*

Giá vé : 120.000 VNĐ/1 lượt/1 người (ghế ngồi)Giờ xuất bến:
Tp.HCM: 7h00, 7h30, 8h00, 15h00, 16h00, 19h00Mũi Né: 0h30, 8h00, 9h00, 14h00, 14h30, 15h00Xuất bến:
Tp HCM: 272 Đề Thám, P.Phạm Ngũ Lão, Q.1, Tp.HCMMũi Né : 20 Huỳnh Thúc Kháng, P.Hàm Tiến, Tp.Phan ThiếtĐiện thoại đặt vé: 08.3830.9309 (Tp.HCM) - 062.3743113 - 062.3636636 (Mũi Né)


*Xe Mai Minh*

Giá vé: 120.000 VNĐ/1 người/ 1lượt (ghế ngồi)Xuất bến:
Tp HCM: 400A Lê Hồng Phong, Q.10, Tp.HCMMũi Né: 334 - 350 đường 19/4, P.Xuân An, Tp.Phan ThiếtĐT đặt vé: 08.3832.3888 - 3929.2929 (Tp.HCM) - 062.838555 (Mũi Né)



*Từ Hà Nội:*

Hiện chưa có xe đi thẳng từ Hà Nội - Mũi Né. Nên bạn có thể đi xe buýt hoặc máy bay, tàu hỏa từ Hà Nội đến Tp HCM hoặc Nha Trang sau đó từ Tp.HCM/Nha Trang về Mũi Né.

*Xe Hoàng Long*

Hà Nội - Tp HCM
Giá vé : 1.020.000 VNĐ/1 người/ 1 lượt (giường nằm)Hà Nội - Nha Trang
Giá vé: 750.000 VNĐ/1 lượt/ 1 người

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

